# Hydor Koralia water pumps



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

Hi All,has anyone tried these pumps yet,any feedback on how god they are,regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2009)

I am running the Koralia Nano in my tank. So far never had a problem with it, works great, very silent.
I do think for my size tank (Rio 125) I should have gone with the Koralia 1 instead. I have read reviews from other people that they make some noise initially but then goes away. I did not experience this.
Also some people say they look pretty ugly, I like the look of them in comparisson to other circulation pumps. I place mine just above the CO2 glass diffusor to spread the bubbles all over the tank and works great.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2009)

I've got a 1 in my tank and it did make some noise to start with but mainly because I positioned it so that bubbles collected in the pump so it cavitated!

Like LD I could have gone for the next size up really and may upgrade at some point and use the 1 in my other planted tank.


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Feb 2009)

Hi

I've just fitted a Koralia 2 in my 300l tank last week.  Like every one else, I think I could have done with the next size up ! 

I had no noise at all with mine.  One question I have regarding them, is whether you should run them 24/7 or just when light / CO2 are running?  I have 2 filters running too, so the koralia is just to boost the circulation.

Tony


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> One question I have regarding them, is whether you should run them 24/7 or just when light / CO2 are running?  I have 2 filters running too, so the koralia is just to boost the circulation.



I only have mine running when the CO2 is on so the water circulation is lower at night for the fish and I'm saving a bit of power too!  I don't think it really matter either way though.


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Feb 2009)

Thats what I figure too Ed.   Thanks

Tony


----------



## Superman (17 Feb 2009)

I have the nano one in my 180 from time to time.
It is noisey to start but once in the water you don't hear a thing.
The only problem I found was that certain times when I put it in, it caused a whirpool as it was too close to the surface. 
They're much better looking than other powerheads and the output is not as focused as others.


----------



## Joecoral (17 Feb 2009)

Tunza nanostreams are also very good, albeit slightly more expensive than the koralia


----------



## gratts (17 Feb 2009)

Just got mine today - Koralia 1 on a ~100L tank.
Nice piece of kit, flow is more spread out than the juwel powerhead I was using for circulation, so the fish don't get pinned to the glass if they choose to cross its path   
Slightly bigger than I was expecting though!
I'd say <80L you'd want the nano, <180L you'd be better with the 1, so on so on.


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Feb 2009)

I have the 1 in my 125Ltr and run it 24/7.  Stops the detritus from 'resting' on the substrate so along with giving a good flow, blowing at the diffuser making the bubbles divert all over the place and rippling the surface it is doing multiple jobs really.

I have mine about an inch below the surface pointing straight across to the opposite side above the diffuser and the opposite corner to the in/out of my filter, therefore it pushes along the back where it hits the glass and goes down and around where the filter pushes along the front.

AC


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

Hi All,thanks for the feedback guys,one more thing is the flow rate controlable,regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2009)

i had 2 x 2 korolias on my 4 footer. i now have a 1 on the MA scape, a long with a fluval 405. there brilliant things truly!


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

Hi All,i dont want to overdo the flow rate thing so i was thinking of getting a size smaller than you normally would,i have 450ltr to move around,can you adjust the flow rate?,regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> can you adjust the flow rate?



john mate, you cant adjust the rate, but actually there's no real need to. they work in a great way. it's not turbulence you get, it's a real nice soft flow(if there's such a thing)

if you got 450L and your getting one I'd get the no.2 at least. on my 240L when fully planted i still had the odd area unaffected, but with 2 x no.2's and an eheim 2028 it was great. all the crypts swayed nicely. fish loved it too.

hope that helps matey. the one thing though....they get bigger in size as you go up the no.'s


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

Hi Saintly,i already have two eheim 2028s turning it over with good surface movement what i have noticed is when the odd leaf comes loose it seems to go half way acroos the tank mid depth then it floats to the top,so i think i have good surface movement but not whole water body movement,so i think i will be getting one of these pumps,regards john.


----------



## StevenA (17 Feb 2009)

Definately worth investing in a Koralia pump John, I've recently added a Koralia 2 to my setup to move the Co2 more effectively, and it has made a marked difference to the flow all around the tank.


----------



## james3200 (17 Feb 2009)

Hi John,

I have 2 x 1ns and a nano in my discus tank,with 2 eheim externals,  if your just looking for better circulation then i have found these have done a very good job and in a bigger tank two smaller would be better than one large one IMO

James


----------



## Simon D (17 Feb 2009)

Koralia 1s and noise has been discussed in a previous thread:

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4320

Personally I'd highly recommend the addition


----------



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2009)

Thanks to all you guys for the indepth replys,regards john.


----------



## YzemaN (17 Feb 2009)

Apparently you can get adjustable flow rate Koralias as well:
www.hydor.it
but for some, unknown reason they've put them in the marine section :?:


----------



## gratts (18 Feb 2009)

I think it's only the 'Magnum' versions of the Koralia that are compatible with those fancy pants units, so the Nano, 1, 2, 3 etc won't work with it! Looks a bit expensive and overkill though!


----------



## YzemaN (18 Feb 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> I think it's only the 'Magnum' versions of the Koralia that are compatible with those fancy pants units


No, it's the ones marked as 12V units. From Nano through to Magnums. But I haven't seen them in the UK yet.


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Feb 2009)

I don't think it's adjustable flow as in that each unit can be adjusted lph wise.

The flow direction is obviously adjustable by being able to point it in any direction from the pivot.

These units were designed with 'wavemaking' principle behind them for marine.  Then you attach several to the 'computer/wave controller' and it can turn them on and off as a program to give the waves.

It then gives you tidal possibilities and all sorts of options.  The controller may be able to alter the throughput but it isn't clear from the website.

I assume the min and max are when the units are clogged up and clean but I would think it is more a case of the controller being able to reduce the flow and increase the flow.

AC


----------



## James_Kye (20 Feb 2009)

the wave makers are mainly for the marine trade but freshies ( as the marine lot ) call us ,,,, can use them as well if u want.

 the normal powerheads can not be used on timers ( wave makers ) as they cant take the change of power, this is all info given by paul i think it is ( the main UK hydor rep ). and some marine users have ignored this and used them on wave timers to find they die within a month, those of use who have them will know that when we un plug and re plug in they tend to rattle until they bed in and get going. this is why they cant take the continual change of electric to create waves.
 they do have larger powerheads out as stated but these are only available as normal powerhead usages not on timers in the UK ( i believe anyway ) this is based from my experience from the marine side and still talking to a few mates and people in the trade.
   instead in the UK after several years we now have the new polario pump which is not hydor.
 but this is rather big and chunky bit of kit which sucks from one end and blows the other then switches to suck and blow in the opposit direction and is powerful.
 there is also the VorTech powerhead which the main motor sits out side the aquarium and only the prop is inside thus no heat is given out into the water. it works like a magnetic holder and transfers the current this way also , people have said this is a fantastic thing but if not lined up exactly with the outter section is noisy as anything , and will remain so until u line it up.


----------



## Superman (28 Feb 2009)

Using my Koralia, I find that there's a whirlpool created from the surface. It's about 3 inches from the surface now and it still happens. Any ideas how to stop this?


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Feb 2009)

Try rotating the pump around so the slits are in a different position.  There's one point where there aren't many slots and if this is at the top then you won't get the same suction from above.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2009)

My Koralia 1 arrived on Thursday to replace my Nano and it doesn't work  so shipping it back for a refund on Monday, gotta keep hunting again!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Using my Koralia, I find that there's a whirlpool created from the surface. It's about 3 inches from the surface now and it still happens. Any ideas how to stop this?



i use it to my advantage, it helps clear any crap on the surface. not unless it makes the sucking noise. just lower it!


----------



## Aeropars (2 Mar 2009)

I got my korailia 1 the other day and i'm pretty impressed. The rippling effect i gives is very benificial for oxygenation as well as clearing crap from the surface.

One question though, How do you guys have yours? At the moment mines at the back of the tank, underneath my filter outlet pointing directly across the long face of the tank. It look slike the flow is pretty parallel to the wall.

Any advances on this setup?


----------



## Superman (2 Mar 2009)

Currently, my koralia is just below the surface on the left hand plane of glass but as far back as it'll go. It's just next to the neck of the filter's inlet strainer as I found that the koralia pulls more past it that way.
It's also pointed towards the middle point of the front glass (so at about 45 degrees from above) so it helps my spray bar which goes from back to front in the middle of the tank. As soon as I turn it on the other day, I noticed loads of much being kicked up which I thought was never there. I need to get a 2nd one soon to assist the flow from the other corner.


----------



## StevenA (2 Mar 2009)

My Koralia 2 is positioned half way down the right hand side with the Co2 diffusor right underneath it   Blows that Co2 all over the place  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Mar 2009)

Tourney said:
			
		

> My Koralia 2 is positioned half way down the right hand side with the Co2 diffusor right underneath it   Blows that Co2 all over the place  8)


Thats what I have been doing with my Koralia too, works great at spreading the CO2 all over the place


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Mar 2009)

Mine's the opposite end to the filter, above the CO2 diffuser, pointing to the front glass, left of centre so the CO2-rich current is blasted along the HC and Glosso carpet.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Mar 2009)

Hi All,i recieved my koralia 2 this morning and fitted it right away,i am absolutely well impressed with it,excellent circulation,ubelievabley quiet,my Denasoni barbs love the extra flow,they seem to take it in turns to swim as fast as they can into the flow then just get blown back to the other side   ,i highly recommend these pumps,regards john.


----------

